# قــــــــــــــــــــــوانين المــــــــــــــــــــــنتدى



## صناعة المعمار (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ادعو الله ان يكون الجميع بخير وعافيه

الاعضاء الكرام:

ارجو منكم قراءة هذا الموضوع للأهمية​

أولا: : الكتابة فقط تكون باللغة العربية الفصحى بدون أي أخطاء املائية قدر المستطاع

ثانيا: بالنسبة للاعضاء الجدد ومن يرغب بتعريفنا بنفسه ..... الرابط التالي قد خصص لهذا الامر وارجو الالتزام للتنظيم لا اكثر............اهلا ومرحبا بكم:77: ونتمنى ان تكون زيارتكم الاولى ليست بالاخيرة


أهلا وسهلا بالأخوة الكرام.......... لنتعارف ​

ثالثا:رجاء حار ايها العضو الكريم ان تقرا مواضيع المنتدى قبل ان تطرح موضوعك الجديد مهما كان محتواه من موضوع او طلب .... حتى نتفادى التكرار:80: باستخدام محرك البحث في المنتدى واليكم الشرح على الرابط التالي مع شكري للمهندس المشرف احمد عفيفي سلامة لاعداده الشرح والعرندس

شـرح مـصـور لآلـيـة الـبـحـث فــي مـلـتـقـى الـمـهـنـدسـيـن العـرب اضغط هنا​
رابعا: لاقتراحاتكم واستفساركم تم تخصيص موضوع على الرابط التالي

 صندوق الاقتراحات والشكاوي_رأيك مهم ​
خامسا: من يكتب موضوع جديد ويكون منقول فلا مانع لكن......يجب ان تذكر بأنه منقول للمصداقية.:28: 

سادسا: يمنع ان توضع ارقام الهواتف او العناوين البريدية في المشاركات.:3: 




كل الشكر والتقدير لكم على قراءة الموضوع:84: 

ارجو الالتزام والا :73: 

احترامي​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

سابعا: طلبات الكتب في أي مجال

لتنزيل اي كتاب او طلب اي كتاب يكون في

ملتقى الكتب الهندسية

و

 فهرس المكتبات الهندسيه Book Index


----------



## مهاجر (1 فبراير 2008)

ثامناً: لا يسمح بأضافة أي مواضيع يكون الهدف منها فقط نشر إعلانات لمنتديات أخرى.

تاسعاً: يمنع منعاً باتاً لأي ممثل أو مندوب عن شركة أو صاحب شركة أو مؤسسة تعليمية الإعلان عن منشأته او مؤسسته ، او وضع تخفيض لدورات تدريبية او طلب موظفين أو توظيف دون أخذ موافقة من إدارة الملتقى.


----------

